# Delta T3 fence question



## tomcat11-64 (Jul 20, 2017)

Well I have a Delta 10" contractor saw and would like a better fence.
Looked at them all and decided on the Delta.
So before I buy one just thought I would ask if anybody has any
experience with one of these? Good or bad.
Thanks


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a Delta T3 and 2 Delta T2 fences and 2 sets of rails that came with the Delta T2s. I bought them all 2nd hand from Craigslist postings. I am happy with them all. I would buy them again. I would recommend them to a friend.


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got one on my ridgid r4512. Great fence. I have no complaints. I've read that people have issues with the locking handle not going all the way down. Which it doesn't, but I've noticed with use that it is starting to lock further down. This has nothing to do with the performance of the fence, just the position of the locking handle. It locks down super tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

subroc said:


> I have a Delta T3 and 2 Delta T2 fences and 2 sets of rails that came with the Delta T2s. I bought them all 2nd hand from Craigslist postings. I am happy with them all. I would buy them again. I would recommend them to a friend.


How do the T-2 and T-3 fences differ?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Clearly, I don't know all the differences and when they made the changes. The difference between my T2s and T3 is limited to one obvious difference. The operating handle.

This is the handle that is on my T2s.









My T3 has this handle











Note the 2 positioning windows (one on each side) on this particular fence. All 3 of my fences have 1 window on the right side of the fence.

Clearly there are many differences in all the fences and packages offered depending on the application. I do not know all the differences offered. Just pointing out the differences in the 3 fences I have.


----------

